#     1 - ?

## Ludmila17

!
1: 8.2 (8.2.15.310)
      ""  ?
!

----------

,  -!

----------


## Ludmila17

????????????????????????
,

----------

:

----------


## Ludmila17

,    1 ,    1  8.2 (8.2.15.310)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1  8.2 (8.2.15.310)


 ,    ,    ?

----------

! -     :   . -,          "   " http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853.      ,      .

----------


## Ludmila17

,     )))
:
 ,  2.0 (2.0.36.4) 
    !   ,     " "          . 
,   ,   )))
    ,     ,   -   ...,   !
!

----------

,  ,  " "   .

----------


## zmeyako

?

----------


## Ludmila17

)))
  -  .
    -  6 .

----------

> ,   -   ...


*Ludmila17*,    :    .    -      ,  ,     .   -  ,      ,     ,     ,     .     (,  )  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Ludmila17

,    :Redface:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bazil

6   ?   .           .
 .    rel Draw   Word.    -.          .      ...  :Smilie:

----------

*Bazil* +100  :yes:

----------


## Ludmila17

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Wow:  :Redface:  :Embarrassment: 
    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 )))))))))))

----------

